# Chỉ Cần Một Bước Là Đủ Để Chiến Thắng



## mifa (4 Tháng mười một 2014)

Hôm qua mới xem chương trình một bước để chiến thắng xong, phải công nhận dễ chơi như bởn luôn ý, anh kia ném banh một  phát là trúng được cái Ipad 8-}... đến người thứ 2 chơi trời ơi mình cứ nghĩ là cũng vào luôn chứ ai dè nó đi tận chân trời nao luôn. :-o.. lại thêm một suy nghĩ nữa, đúng là giải càng lớn càng khó lấy. Thế là thế nào nhỉ, 2 suy nghĩ đánh nhau... quả là không đơn giản mà, đầu sắp nổ rồi (( (


----------



## mebemeo (4 Tháng mười một 2014)

Vậy là xong rồi đó, thế dã uống thuốc đầy đủ chưa? =))=))=))


----------



## ngabp (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

chương trình này xem rồi cũng không đến nỗi vật vả thế chứ ^#(^


----------



## zinhvinh (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

Haha mới coi xong, tua đi tua lại cái đoạn anh kia ném trái banh sắt tưởng đâu vào ai ngờ lăn ra lại, đến đọi con bé kia ném lại ngược lại. đúng là đời lắm bất ngờ thật đó. $-)$-)$-)


----------



## ongty (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

nghe coi bộ đâu đầu vậy, mà một bước để chiến thắng là chương trình gì vậy?


----------



## nhuly (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

Haizzz… có cần phải thản thốt thế không, đời không như là mơ, hồi giờ chưa nghe câu đó hả? Có trúng hay không cũng là của người ta chứ có phải của mình đâu mà đau lòng như thế, nếu muốn thì tham gia đi, đảm bảo gặp phải trường hợp đó về nhà mất ăn mất ngủ một tuần cho xem.


----------



## phichuong (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

Cái thời đại nào rồi còn hỏi cái đó, chuyện thắng thua là chuyện bình thường thôi. Cơ mà cho hỏi đang nói đến chương trình nào vậy? )))


----------



## chieuchieu (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> Cái thời đại nào rồi còn hỏi cái đó, chuyện thắng thua là chuyện bình thường thôi. Cơ mà cho hỏi đang nói đến chương trình nào vậy? )))


Con lạy, không biết mà cứ phán như sấm ấy, cái này là chương trình một bước để chiến thắng chiếu trên vtvt9  20h15 chủ nhật hàng tuần.=))=))


----------



## mebebun (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

Hình như chương trình này có anh MC là ca sĩ đúng không, nhớ là có nghe qua hay xem ở đâu rồi ý?


----------



## mekutin (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> Hình như chương trình này có anh MC là ca sĩ đúng không, nhớ là có nghe qua hay xem ở đâu rồi ý?


Mc ca sĩ Minh Xù Quốc Minh, anh này dễ thương lắm, nói chuyện lại có duyên nữa :x


----------



## meyeucon66 (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

gặp đúng đồng minh rồi nè, thích coi nhưng mà tới lượt người nào đó trật giải là cứ y như rằng mình thua vậy. :-@tui cũng vậy, đang đau lòng hộ người ta kaka ^^


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

cái chương trình này cũng thường thôi, có hay gì lắm đâu :-/


----------



## mezin (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

Nếu dễ trúng thưởng vậy đăng kí đi chơi thử đi biết đâu lại có thể rinh quà về thì sao kaka ) như vậy cho khỏi phải đâu lòng hộ người khác thay vào đó là đâu lòng giùm bả thân =))


----------



## meyeuconnhat (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

Tưởng có chuyện gì to tác, nhiêu đó thui mà cũng rần rần biết bao nhiêu phàn thưởng to bự kia kìa đi chơi mà lấy về đi


----------



## thieunhi (5 Tháng mười một 2014)

mezin đã viết:


> Nếu dễ trúng thưởng vậy đăng kí đi chơi thử đi biết đâu lại có thể rinh quà về thì sao kaka ) như vậy cho khỏi phải đâu lòng hộ người khác thay vào đó là đâu lòng giùm bả thân =))


Thế muốn tham gia thì đăng kí ỏe đâu thế nhỡ ? :-o


----------



## thieunhi (6 Tháng mười một 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> gặp đúng đồng minh rồi nè, thích coi nhưng mà tới lượt người nào đó trật giải là cứ y như rằng mình thua vậy. :-@tui cũng vậy, đang đau lòng hộ người ta kaka ^^


Bắt tay cái coi nào <


----------



## mebemeo (6 Tháng mười một 2014)

“Thế là thế nào nhỉ, 2 suy nghĩ đánh nhau... quả là không đơn giản mà, đầu sắp nổ rồi =)) " 2 suy nghĩ đánh nhau và bên đó cần uống thuốc gấp.[DOUBLEPOST=1415279818][/DOUBLEPOST]v


thieunhi đã viết:


> Thế muốn tham gia thì đăng kí ỏe đâu thế nhỡ ? :-o


vào trang web của chương trình một bước để chiến thắng rồi đăng kí tham gia chờ người ta gọi đi chơi là được )))


----------



## ngabp (6 Tháng mười một 2014)

Hiện đang xem và dính mắt ngay vào cái giải thưởng... ôi chu choa muốn lấy quá đi mất ([DOUBLEPOST=1415280103][/DOUBLEPOST]





mekutin đã viết:


> Mc ca sĩ Minh Xù Quốc Minh, anh này dễ thương lắm, nói chuyện lại có duyên nữa :x


Tui cũng thích anh này lắm luôn ý, với lại anh Trung Nghĩa của đừng để rơi tiền nữa :-bd


----------



## zinhvinh (6 Tháng mười một 2014)

Chương trình này có nhiều trò chơi quái dị nhỉ, lúc chưa xem không nghĩ sẽ chơi theo kiểu như thế này.[DOUBLEPOST=1415280662][/DOUBLEPOST]





mebebun đã viết:


> Hình như chương trình này có anh MC là ca sĩ đúng không, nhớ là có nghe qua hay xem ở đâu rồi ý?


hồi trước anh này làm giám khảo chương trình ca nhạc tiếng anh gì gì đó cũng hay lắm, hát nhạc cũng hay nữa mà cũng dễ thương kaka :-w


----------



## thieunhi (7 Tháng mười một 2014)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> Chương trình này có nhiều trò chơi quái dị nhỉ, lúc chưa xem không nghĩ sẽ chơi theo kiểu như thế này.[DOUBLEPOST=1415280662][/DOUBLEPOST]
> hồi trước anh này làm giám khảo chương trình ca nhạc tiếng anh gì gì đó cũng hay lắm, hát nhạc cũng hay nữa mà cũng dễ thương kaka :-w


Chương trình Mbox I Sing đó u ><[DOUBLEPOST=1415324850][/DOUBLEPOST]





Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> cái chương trình này cũng thường thôi, có hay gì lắm đâu :-/


Đã xem thử chưa mà biết là không hay thế :-o


----------



## nhuly (7 Tháng mười một 2014)

gameshow này hình như chỉ dựa vào may mắn để nhận giải thôi đúng không? thấy đâu có cần kĩ năng hay gì đâu mà vân xôm giải ngon lành cành đào luôn  ;[DOUBLEPOST=1415325225][/DOUBLEPOST]





mifa đã viết:


> Hôm qua mới xem chương trình một bước để chiến thắng xong, phải công nhận dễ chơi như bởn luôn ý, anh kia ném banh một  phát là trúng được cái Ipad 8-}... đến người thứ 2 chơi trời ơi mình cứ nghĩ là cũng vào luôn chứ ai dè nó đi tận chân trời nao luôn. :-o.. lại thêm một suy nghĩ nữa, đúng là giải càng lớn càng khó lấy. Thế là thế nào nhỉ, 2 suy nghĩ đánh nhau... quả là không đơn giản mà, đầu sắp nổ rồi (( (


đăng kí tham gia đi thì mới biết như thế nào là lợi hại kaka


----------



## chieuchieu (7 Tháng mười một 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> Cái thời đại nào rồi còn hỏi cái đó, chuyện thắng thua là chuyện bình thường thôi. Cơ mà cho hỏi đang nói đến chương trình nào vậy? )))


thắng thua bình thường, nhưng mà ai cũng muốn thắng cả thì mới nói chứ \/[DOUBLEPOST=1415325722][/DOUBLEPOST]Ai muốn đăng kí tham gia điểm danh cái nào? :-@


----------



## ongty (7 Tháng mười một 2014)

chieuchieu đã viết:


> thắng thua bình thường, nhưng mà ai cũng muốn thắng cả thì mới nói chứ \/[DOUBLEPOST=1415325722][/DOUBLEPOST]Ai muốn đăng kí tham gia điểm danh cái nào? :-@


có em cơ mà đăng kí chỗ nào rứa?[DOUBLEPOST=1415325949][/DOUBLEPOST]Mọi người có ai xem chương trình đừng để rơi tiền chưa? cũng hay lắm đó, có anh Mc Trung Nghĩa dẫn dễ thương [DOUBLEPOST=1415326530][/DOUBLEPOST]





zinhvinh đã viết:


> Haha mới coi xong, tua đi tua lại cái đoạn anh kia ném trái banh sắt tưởng đâu vào ai ngờ lăn ra lại, đến đọi con bé kia ném lại ngược lại. đúng là đời lắm bất ngờ thật đó. $-)$-)$-)


Tui cũng tua đi tua lại trên 5 lần, nó lăn vòng vòng mãi đến khi người ta nghĩ không vào nó lại trúng đích thế mới hồi hợp =))=))=))[DOUBLEPOST=1415326601][/DOUBLEPOST]oh mà mọi người cho em hỏi để đăng kí tham gia thì phải lên trang web của chương trình rồi vào chỗ nào nữa vậy ?


----------



## phichuong (7 Tháng mười một 2014)

Hồi hợp, hồi hợp chờ người ta thông báo đến tham gia o


----------



## phichuong (11 Tháng mười một 2014)

mới xem tập hồi tối chủ nhật đây, ức chế đang xem tự dung bị cúp điện mà khu nhà mình có khi nào cúp điện lâu thế đâu thự là bực bộ mà b-(b-(b-(


----------



## mebemeo (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

mới hôm qua ngồi xem lại, con bé con nhà em cũng len ten chạy vào xem, xem xong cười nắc nẻ hỏi mẹ, mẹ cũng thích coi chương trình này sao


----------



## mifa (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

nghe sao cứ như đang bị bắt quả tang vậy nhỡ ><><><


----------



## ngabp (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

haha cũng bình thường thô mà mấy hôm trước ngồi coi cùng chồng xong khen anh kia dễ thương quá thế là bị sạc cho một trận[DOUBLEPOST=1415865932][/DOUBLEPOST]mà chương trình một bước để chiến thắng mỗi tuần có 1 tập thôi hả? giờ chiếu chính xác là bao nhiêu ý nhỡ )


----------



## phichuong (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

ùm đúng rồi mỗi tuần có 1 tập à, giờ phát sóng là  20h15 Chủ Nhật hàng tuần trên kênh VTV9


----------



## thieunhi (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

coi một tập chã bỏ gì hết muốn xem lại cũng chả biết đằng nào


----------



## mekutin (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

qua youtube lục lại xem là được mà, không thì tìm thêm vài chương trình hay hay vậy xem cho đỡ buồn, đừng để rơi tiền cũng hay lắm đó )


----------



## chieuchieu (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

mấy cái trò chơi trong một bước để chiến thắng nhìn đơn giản mà chơi chẳng dễ tẹo nào nhỉ


----------



## ngabp (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

chieuchieu đã viết:


> mấy cái trò chơi trong một bước để chiến thắng nhìn đơn giản mà chơi chẳng dễ tẹo nào nhỉ


đúng vậy nhìn thì thế thôi chứ chơi thì muốn trúng cũng khó lắm #-o


----------



## mifa (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> coi một tập chã bỏ gì hết muốn xem lại cũng chả biết đằng nào


em cũng vậy thôi, hỗm rài mò lại mấy tập cũ để xem lại


----------



## ngabp (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

thế có ai cũng ghiền đừng để rơi tiền như em không?


----------



## phichuong (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

ngabp đã viết:


> thế có ai cũng ghiền đừng để rơi tiền như em không?


mấy ngày nay tối nào cũng cùng ông xã với cục cưng xem hết, nào là một bước để chiến thắng, đừng để rơi tiền, ơn giời cậu đây rồi =))


----------



## mebemeo (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

coi thì hay thật nhưng mà chỉ cần nghĩ tới ngồi đợ quảng cáo là hết muốn xem bằng tivi luôn


----------



## mifa (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

tối chủ nhật vừa rồi mới xem một bước để chiến thắng xong, công nhận coi đã thiệt nhìn người ta nhận quà mà vui cứ y như mình được nhận vậy )


----------



## ngabp (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

cảm nhận chung của tất cả những người xem trước tivi vậy đó mà, không có gì lạ cả \/


----------



## chieuchieu (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

gameshow này được mua bản quyền hay là của Việt Nam tự sản xuất vậy ta?


----------



## mekutin (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

Một bước để chiến thắng là phiên bản game show Việt hóa của trò chơi truyền hình Step Right Up, thuộc bản quyền của công ty giải trí Endemol đang rất thành công tại Argentina và các nước khác. Với nhiều trò chơi vận động, thể thao quốc tế độc đáo cùng cách thức người tham dự chỉ được chơi đúng một lượt ở mỗi trò, Một bước để chiến thắng mang đến sự mới lạ và trở thành game show được khán giả truyền hình yêu thích hơn một năm qua.


----------



## thieunhi (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

_Một bước để chiến thắn_g mang đến những phần biểu diễn, giao lưu khá thú vị với nhiều ca sĩ trẻ như Hoàng Rapper, Quang Đăng, ca sĩ Ngọc Khanh, ca sĩ Tronie Ngô cho nên mới có nhiều người thích như vậy :x:x:x


----------



## phichuong (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

xem lâu rồi mà giờ mới biết là mua bản quyền của nước ngoài


----------



## mebemeo (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

Step Right Up em cũng có coi rồi khá vui ai chưa coi thì lướt qua một tý coi thử có khác gì với bên mình hay không nha


----------



## mifa (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

Thôi coi của Việt Nam cho chắc chứ mất công coi phiên bản gốc xong lại đi so sánh )


----------



## ngabp (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

Coi cái này một phần cũng vì anh MC dẫn chương trình hay nữa coi của bên nước ngoài đâu có được như vầy


----------



## chieuchieu (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> tối chủ nhật vừa rồi mới xem một bước để chiến thắng xong, công nhận coi đã thiệt nhìn người ta nhận quà mà vui cứ y như mình được nhận vậy )


Hôm bữa ông xã coi chung có hỏi một câu làm cụt hết cả hứng người ta trúng chứ có phải mình đâu mà nhìn cái mặt cứ tươi như hoa thế kia >


----------



## mekutin (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

vậy sao không hỏi lại thế sao anh cũng xem đá bóng người ta đá vào chứ có phải anh đâu mà hét toáng lên thế vậy là im ngay thôi đó mà kaka


----------



## thieunhi (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

ý hay ghê nhỉ, giờ ngẫm lại mới hiểu tại sao mấy ông chồng nhà mình thích xem đá bóng


----------



## phichuong (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> ý hay ghê nhỉ, giờ ngẫm lại mới hiểu tại sao mấy ông chồng nhà mình thích xem đá bóng


haha có liên quan gì với nhau đâu nhỡ


----------



## thieunhi (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> haha có liên quan gì với nhau đâu nhỡ


thì là vậy chứ sao mấy ông chồng thích xem bóng đá vào lưới cũng giống như mình thích xem người ta nhận quà trong một bước chiến thắng vậy đó


----------



## mebemeo (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

muốn đăng kí tham gia phải làm sao đây ta?


----------



## mifa (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

Cách đăng ký tham gia chương trình: tham khảo tại webside motbuocdechienthang vào mục đăng ký hoặc đăng ký bằng cách gửi mail về chương trình với email trên web ý


----------



## ngabp (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

không biết đăng ký rồi chừng nào mới được tham gia nữa, chắc là phải đợi lâu lắm


----------



## chieuchieu (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

cũng không lâu lắm đâu, nhưng mà vẫm phải chờ vì cũng có nhiều người đăng ký giống mình vậy đó :|:|:|


----------



## mekutin (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

muốn tham gia chơi thử quá nhưng mà ngại, ai lại đi dành chơi với mấy đứa nhỏ bao giờ


----------



## thieunhi (13 Tháng mười một 2014)

mỗi người ai cũng có cơ hội mà tham gia chó thỏa nỗi niềm mong ước cũng được kaka


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (10 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> mỗi người ai cũng có cơ hội mà tham gia chó thỏa nỗi niềm mong ước cũng được kaka



muốn tham gia hay tìm hiểu gì đó thì lên fanpage của chương trình facebook.com /motbuocdechienthang xem có nhiều cái hay mà trong tập nó không có phát sóng đâu )


----------



## thuytien.nh (11 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chieuchieu đã viết:


> Con lạy, không biết mà cứ phán như sấm ấy, cái này là chương trình một bước để chiến thắng chiếu trên vtvt9  20h15 chủ nhật hàng tuần.=))=))



Tuần nào cũng xem, vui vl luôn


----------



## namchelsea (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mekutin đã viết:


> Mc ca sĩ Minh Xù Quốc Minh, anh này dễ thương lắm, nói chuyện lại có duyên nữa :x


Chương trình này được cái format hay với người tham gia vui tính, biết làm khán giả cười


----------



## khongtrang (19 Tháng ba 2015)

mắc cười quá đê thôi heheee


----------



## chi_hieu (11 Tháng sáu 2015)

không hiểu gì luôn )


----------

